# What happened to development?



## sirslipzalot (Oct 15, 2011)

Seems we've got almost a month with no major activity. Has everyone given up?


----------



## Aglarond (Oct 27, 2012)

sirslipzalot said:


> Seems we've got almost a month with no major activity. Has everyone given up?


Not completely. My wife just had another baby, so my free time is even more limited than normal and, as far as I can tell, I'm the only one doing any development on this phone. BeanTown106 and invisiblek have helped as much as they can, but neither of them actually own the phone. Also, I got a Nexus 7 which is way nicer to dev on, since it's completely unlocked.

Basically, real development will start back up when either somebody unlocks the bootloader (won't be me; not that good) or someone (possibly me) gets kexec to work properly. Mostly, I blame Verizon for forcing Samsung to lock it up.

-mS


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

This would make a good phone for me to learn to buikl and dev on. I'm no dev, but I have done some programming and have used Linux on and off since around 2000, and heavily around 2002. I remember telling everyone that Linux was the future, and look, at the machines it runs on nowadays. I have an sgs3 and got this phone for my mum since she's on my plan. I have her phone rooted but that's about it. I'm been slowly tweaking the stock rom and debloating a little at a time until I get it the way I want it.

I got it for the huge battery it included and the decent entry level specs of the hardware, however I was extremely disappointed when I learned there was no flash for the 3.2 megapixel camera! She doesn't mind, but I was about to return it until I realized that for what I wanted in a phone for here was a something easy to use and with long battery life. Even though I'm not finished with it, but with several calls a day as well as some texts and angry birds, she still manages to have between 60-70% left at the end of the day. Last night she was at 78 and that was after being on the phone forever. I would certainly welcome any development for it, and would at least be happy to setup my machine as a linux build box. Probably Kubuntu since it seems there's a ton of articles out there for it and Android (Seeing how it's been at the top of the distro list on distrowatch if you can believe that Ubuntu that is), And there's a ton of prebuilt packages for it so I wont have to waste time compiling any apps I want.

Sorry to get off topic.

Damn I just saw the part about the locked bootloader. I hate big red for that crap. My last phone and first smart phone was a DX so when that guy I can't think of his name found a way to load custom roms like CM7 MIUI ETC with the stock kernel, I was tickled pink.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

well, i think this is a huge step in the right direction for the stellar:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35762370&postcount=46

i'll head up anything i can to get you guys unlocked


----------



## Xanderful (Dec 24, 2012)

I would say beginning of the year the bootloader should be unlocked


----------



## sirslipzalot (Oct 15, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> well, i think this is a huge step in the right direction for the stellar:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...70&postcount=46
> 
> i'll head up anything i can to get you guys unlocked


Thank you sir! I'm currently using my boss's old Bionic, but I hate Motorola and want to get back to Samsung asap. I hope everything moves smoothly!


----------

